# [FreeNAS] 20-pin connector on a 24-pin motherboard



## atwinix (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello All,

So it is that for the Christmas break, I decided to build a NAS system using FreeNAS and some old hardware which got gifted to us when they cleaned the office.

The motherboard I got is an old ASUS P5LD2-VM with a 24-pin Power Connector.  The problem is that my PSU only has a 20-pin connector.  After some online research, I decided to use it as is since I do not need extra power for the PCIe connector.  The system so far works, as far as I can tell.

But I am still not sure whether it is the right thing to do? Or whether it is safe since according to http://www.smps.us/20-to-24pin-atx.html, some of the connectors might melt.

Did anyone ever face a similar issue?  Any advice on whether I should upgrade the PSU?

My hardware specs are:

Motherboard:  ASUS P5LD2-VM
Processor:    Celeron D 2.8 GHz
Memory:       1 GB

PSU:          Thermaltake 400W

2 Hard Drives (will be upgraded to 4 soon)
1 CF card for Freenas (CF to IDE converter)
1 DVD drive

Thanks for your time...

Have a Merry Christmas and most wonderful New Year,

Cheers,

atwinix


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2010)

The drives get their power through other connectors, so shouldn't matter.  1G RAM shouldn't need a lot of power.  Remove unnecessary hardware like add-on video cards, and run in text console mode.

Where it might get shaky is high-power stuff, like a buildworld.  Unreliable operation is more likely than melting the connector pins--although that would be pretty cool!  If the data is important, it shouldn't be too hard to find a replacement power supply.  24-pin has been around long enough that the local computer recycler ought to have them.

If desperate, or wanting to recycle older stuff, it is probably possible to make an adapter to supply the +5 and +12 from a drive connector.  The existing +3.3 should be adequate.  The keying on the pins aren't right to use one of the 12V CPU connectors, but parts of another sacrificed 20-pin connector might work.


----------



## atwinix (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for your input wblock!  I really appreciate it.  Will keep it running and monitor it.  Have a great New Year.


----------



## jyavenard (Dec 28, 2010)

atwinix said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> So it is that for the Christmas break, I decided to build a NAS system using FreeNAS and some old hardware which got gifted to us when they cleaned the office.
> 
> The motherboard I got is an old ASUS P5LD2-VM with a 24-pin Power Connector.  The problem is that my PSU only has a 20-pin connector.  After some online research, I decided to use it as is since I do not need extra power for the PCIe connector.  The system so far works, as far as I can tell.



I found that most power supply comes with a 20=pin power adaptor these days. But they have an extra 4 pins (sometimes even 3-4 of those) that you plug at the end of the connector.


----------

